# Seining Help Needed



## Ladder Man (Jun 5, 2017)

Went over to Jekyl to try seining.  We caught a few, but we kept having trouble once we got close to shore.  For whatever reason, our net would get bogged down in the sand right at the water's edge which was causing us to dump some of our catch.   What are we doing wrong?


----------



## WalkinDead (Jun 5, 2017)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 5, 2017)

Send me one.


----------



## caughtinarut (Jun 6, 2017)

Me too


----------



## bwbb88 (Jun 13, 2017)

Me three


----------



## LowCounty7777 (Jul 1, 2017)

Me four please


----------

